# Finnish vocabulary



## osemnais

The link in the sticked thread is broken, do you know any site that has a comprehensive list of Finnish vocabulary? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Here are a few:
http://www.sanakirja.org/
http://suomisanakirja.fi/
http://ilmainensanakirja.fi/


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Here are a few:
> http://www.sanakirja.org/
> http://suomisanakirja.fi/
> http://ilmainensanakirja.fi/



Another dictionary that has sometimes been useful, when I can't find a word anywhere else, is http://fi.w3dictionary.org/.

I would avoid using ilmainensanakirja.fi, at least for English-Finnish translation: when you ask for the translation of an English word, it often gives you a disorganized list of words as a result. For example, as a translation of _dream_, the first result it gives is _haave_ "daydream, fancy", and for _move_, the first verb that it gives is _ehdottaa _"suggest, propose".

(Four years ago, just about every Finnish-English dictionary available on the web had this problem.)

Whatever their other faults, the other two dictionaries that GOM mentioned at least provide a ranked list of results: for example, the first word given for _dream _on sanakirja.org is _uni _"dream", whereas _haave _is the fourth and last result.


----------



## osemnais

These all are dictionaries, I'm looking for a wordlist to learn from.


----------



## Gavril

osemnais said:


> These all are dictionaries, I'm looking for a wordlist to learn from.



I'm not sure what you mean by "word list". Do you mean a list of words sorted by semantic category (science, art, technology, legal terms, etc.)?

If so, here is a list of Finnish computer-related terminology: http://biphome.spray.se/ykskaks/it.html. Perhaps the other regular posters know of more sites like this (I haven't used this sort of list much in my studies, even though a good one can be useful).


----------



## osemnais

This is the word list I use at this moment http://www.uusikielemme.fi/vocabulary.html , however in the end it might turn out it's the biggest one in the internet .-.
The one you posted also works


----------

